
Ten Things That Surprised Me About Early Retirement - ytNumbers
http://www.businessinsider.com/early-retiree-shares-10-things-that-surprised-him-after-he-quit-his-job-2017-4
======
mikestew
Most surprising to me was that he was a "high power executive" and only had $3
million in retirement savings to show for it. One should live quite
comfortably on that, but I just figured someone who is of age similar to mine,
who worked at a higher level than I, to have more than that.

~~~
patrickg_zill
Taxation (do the math on 15+ years at 40% taxation, then add compound
interest), plus living expenses often increase in lockstep with your income
(as anyone who has ever been married will tell you).

~~~
brianwawok
Compound interest? What? Most of his money would be tax advantaged.

~~~
patrickg_zill
Sorry for not being clear. I am referring to the period when he is earning
money at a job, not the retirement earnings.

Compound how much more you would have if the income taxes could be deferred or
avoided. For someone working and raising kids etc. it is like "eating your
seed corn" as the saying goes.

~~~
brianwawok
Ah yes that makes sense. Not sure what the right word for this is either.
Maybe there isn't a good one.

